# Season Pass online sorting/filtering



## YZFdave (Aug 23, 2004)

I would love to see, and have been wanting this for quite some time now, an online Season Pass management system. It seems simple enough, and the processing power of a computer/server to sort through everything could be done much faster than my Tivo. (Think Netflix: My Que with the drag and drop feature). Currently, if I wanted to change the order of items in the Season Pass on my Tivo, after making the changes it takes a long time for it to process it (although the HD Tivo is faster!). This would also be a vast improvement for the online scheduling since it would already know instantly if it would overlap, etc and it wouldn't have to wait for a reply back from the Tivo box.

1) Have a checkbox to say if you connect using internet or phone line (if phone line, it wouldn't check often enough to have online scheduling).
2) Have the list of programs in order for your season pass mirrored online from your Tivo.
3) Once you make changes online and save, it could send a signal (ping) to the Tivo to say, "make an online connection" so that it updates the changes. Your online acct could be updated with your current lineup of channels and programing when it connects. Even if the 'ping' isn't an option, so it updates the next hour when it would normally connect anyway to check for online scheduled programing. 

Am I missing something here that would make this a lot more difficult than it seems ?


----------



## c2050012 (Nov 10, 2008)

I have thought about this for some time, as I now own 4 tivos, and am still using 3 of them. 
You're right. Managing season passes can be a time consuming tedious task, and an online web based solution makes perfect sense.
Tivo has been great over the years upgrading the funcionality of it's systems, while never really addressing the online possibilities. If you can program a recording online, why not the Season Pass and Wish Lists? 
I would like to add another feature to this wish list, which would be the ability to copy season pass and Wish List info to my other systems. Each time I have purchased a new system, I have had to manually enter Season Passes and Wish Lists from scratch.  This gets old real fast.


----------

